# 2011 Kingwood Spring Car Show - 10 April, Noon - 5



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

This is a great car show with usually over 200 entries. The more the merrier. Jimmy Hunter will be playing some great tunes. Event is free to the public, small fee to enter vehicles, BYOB or buy from vendors. Lots of good food. Family event.

We would like to see more rat rods and motorcycles participating this year.

Below is more info and the entry form. My wife is the event coordinator.

Thanks for looking.

http://towncenterevents.com/springcarshow.html


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Car show pictures*

Here are some pictures from past Kingwood car shows. Dr. Scott Mosby is the title sponsor again this spring. He runs a great show.

http://eventsinkingwood.com/photo/photo/search?q=mosby


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Need some motor bikes!*

Only 2 motorcycles registered so far. If you have a cool bike, enter it in the show and you have a good chance of winning. :doowapsta


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Y'all come out tomorrow! There will be over 200 cars. If you are not pre-registered and want to enter, come to the park at 10:00 am. We now have a grand total of 3 motorcycles...need more!

Great band! Free to the public.


----------

